# Has anyone used www.currenciesdirect.com?



## fuzz (10 Jun 2006)

We are in the process of making a stage payment for property abroad and have just come across the website 
http://www.currenciesdirect.com/about_individuals.aspx has anyone used this facility and is it safe and reliable for large transactions. If anyone has got good rates of exchange etc it would be great to hear their views on the service.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Bilbo777 (11 Jun 2006)

I recently used  to make staged payments. They were helpful and explained how everything worked.


----------



## Coss (12 Jun 2006)

Fidentia are also quite good and have an Irish office www.fidentiagroup.com.


----------



## nopotatos (21 Jun 2006)

I Used them and found them fine.


----------



## fuzz (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks to all who replied, I have gone ahead and used them and found them very good.
Very helpful and a lot quicker than my own bank to get things done once you have registered with them
Saved opver €600 on one tranaction over my local bank exchange rate
Very speedy service once the moeny is with them and no knock on charges from them. Getting the money from my bank to them was where the cost was
Have used them a second time also and will be using them again.
So if anyone is making large forex tranactions i think you can only save money here.
Thanks for all the replies


----------

